

Should We Open Source this Cool Sitebuilder? - sebagon
http://shouldweopensourceit.com/

======
MaurizioPz
I think this is a great way to find a potential buyer. Nice marketing idea.

BTW I voted open source

------
laserDinosaur
Typo on the front page. "we'l give it away"

